# Controvento (vela)



## Obolensky

Qual'è la parola tecnica marina di essere/stare controvento preciso su una barca a vela; a 0/360 gradi a paragone del vento; quando le vele non ci si possono gonfiare?


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Obolensky,

Credo che quando metti le vele in stallo si dica _prua al vento_ (http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andatura_(vela)). 
Un saluto,
Laura


----------



## violadaprile

Secondo me, per quel che può valere, "prua al vento" è un'espressione troppo tecnica, che fa visualizzare qualcosa che comunque _si muove col vento_. Troppo simile a "poppa al vento" che esprime l'esatto contrario e che si usa anche nel parlato comune. Perfettamente corretto se si fa una descrizione delle andature, ma poco visivo se si parla narrando.

Dato che, come mi pare, Obolensky sta scrivendo qualcosa, io direi piuttosto "Fermo con vento di prua". Qui l'immagine è più chiara e descrittiva.
Però, pensiero mio naturalmente


----------



## VogaVenessian

Viola, contesto che PRUA AL VENTO sia un'espressione troppo tecnica (per la verità Obolensky chiedeva proprio l'espressione tecnica!) alla quale preferire, suggerisci in via di esempio, FERMO CON PRUA AL VENTO; infatti la barca in crociera non arresta il suo moto SE segue immediatamente una virata che le fa prendere il vento sull'altro fianco (tecnicamente si dice CAMBIO DI MURA). Dunque quel FERMO è proprio da evitare se vogliamo volgarizzare per i più.


----------



## Obolensky

"All'improvviso è cominciato un vento fortissimo. L'azzurro di prima si era fatto scuro. Il mare si era svegliato di scatto; le onde si alzavano colle bianche creste di spuma. Dall'orizzonte avanzavano grosse nuvole nere portando vele di pioggia. Ad un tratto il tempo era peggiorato.
	Dovevamo andar via in barca a vela dalla cala dell'isola. Come di solito era ancorata, distaccata dall'isola e ci era toccato di partire sull'ancora con la prua al vento."


----------



## violadaprile

VogaVenessian said:


> Viola, contesto che PRUA AL VENTO sia un'espressione troppo tecnica (per la verità Obolensky chiedeva proprio l'espressione tecnica!) alla quale preferire, suggerisci in via di esempio, FERMO CON PRUA AL VENTO; infatti la barca in crociera non arresta il suo moto SE segue immediatamente una virata che le fa prendere il vento sull'altro fianco (tecnicamente si dice CAMBIO DI MURA). Dunque quel FERMO è proprio da evitare se vogliamo volgarizzare per i più.



Hai ragione! In effetti "fermo" non c'entra niente.


----------



## pizzi

violadaprile said:


> Troppo simile a "poppa al vento" che esprime l'esatto contrario e che si usa anche nel parlato comune.



Non era _vento in poppa_? *Poppa/e al vento* si usa in caso di topless .


----------



## violadaprile

Sì anche ... err ... mi sa che è meglio se mi ritiro ...


----------



## Nunou

Mah...proprio controvento non mi pare che sia possibile andare, altrimenti si parla di settore morto (senza andatura possibile).
Forse intendi di bolina, bolina stretta?  (60° e i 37°)...guarda un po' qui sotto, l'ABC della vela in italiano 

http://www.xenialab.it/meo/web/doc/abcvela.htm

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bolina




P.S.: è tardi...forse è meglio se mi ritiro pure io!!!


----------



## Youngfun

A questo punto, invece di "prua al vento", meglio "vento in prua".
Che ne pensate?


----------



## VogaVenessian

Youngfun said:


> A questo punto, invece di "prua al vento", meglio "vento in prua".
> Che ne pensate?


Col vento in prua: NUN TE MOVI!. Si dice così in vernacolo?
Devi stare con il vento in prua solo per alzare le vele; subito dopo devi virare e mettere il vento in vela.


----------



## Obolensky

"Ammainavo le vele; gettavo l'ancora prima che la barca si arenasse; si rallentava la rotta e girava sull'ancoraggio mettendo la prua  al/in [?] vento. Mi era sembrato che il mare fosse furioso di aver perso una preda."


----------



## violadaprile

Obolensky said:


> Qual'è la parola tecnica marina di essere/stare controvento preciso su una barca a vela; a 0/360 gradi a paragone del vento; quando le vele non ci si possono gonfiare?





VogaVenessian said:


> Col vento in prua: NUN TE MOVI!. Si dice così in vernacolo?
> Devi stare con il vento in prua solo per alzare le vele; subito dopo devi virare e mettere il vento in vela.


 Però era proprio quello che Obo chiedeva ... per poi girare di bolina strettissima credo.
Se si mettono insieme un po' di topic, penso che stia scrivendo, o traducendo, un racconto su una gita in barca a vela.
E siamo al punto in cui, dovendo rientrare in condizioni avverse, è costretto a fare una manovra praticamente da fermo ...
per poi mettersi di bolina strettissima, uscire dalla sua cala senza danni e rientrare al porto
... almeno così ho capito io





VogaVenessian said:


> Viola, contesto che PRUA AL VENTO sia un'espressione troppo tecnica (per la verità Obolensky chiedeva proprio l'espressione tecnica!) alla quale preferire, suggerisci in via di esempio, FERMO CON PRUA AL VENTO; infatti la barca in crociera non arresta il suo moto SE segue immediatamente una virata che le fa prendere il vento sull'altro fianco (tecnicamente si dice CAMBIO DI MURA). Dunque quel FERMO è proprio da evitare se vogliamo volgarizzare per i più.


Infatti mi pare che sia proprio quello che fa ...
Visualizziamo la situazione. La barca, spinta dal vento in poppa (che se è forte spinge anche la barca senza vele, soprattutto se era già la direzione che aveva) e anche dall'abbrivio, sta per spiaggiare. Il vento spinge forte di poppa e questo, unito alla breve distanza dalla riva, non consente alcuna virata.
L'unica soluzione è levare le velature e gettare l'ancora, in modo da non avvicinarsi ulteriormente, ma anche di girare la barca, dato che l'ancora di prua la trattiene. Il vento spinge la barca che, per via dell'ancora, è costretta a girarsi di 180 gradi, per finire col vento di prua.
Quindi la barca gira su se stessa ma non procede. Nessun cambio di mura. Tecnicamente è proprio ferma 
Una volta messa di prua, è possibile alzare la vela e, sfruttando il vento di prua, cambiare direzione aprendo una bolina strettissima.
In questo preciso istante, appena la vela ha preso di pochissimo, si leva l'ancora e si lascia avviare la barca contro vento.

C'è un momento, in questo cambio di direzione, in cui la barca è proprio ferma. E altrimenti mi pare che un normale cambio di mura passando sotto il boma non sarebbe possibile.

PS per Obo
"girare sull'ancoraggio" mi piace di più che "sull'ancora".
"mettendo la prua *al* vento" va bene.


----------



## Youngfun

Chiedo scusa, purtroppo non ci capisco niente di vela... e non sarebbe male se imparassi qualcosa visto che il mio nome cinese significa "spiegare le vele"...
Ho fatto solo un'analogia impertinente con la correzione di pizzi.. che diceva: non "poppa al vento" ma "vento in poppa"...

Ma era mattina presto da me, ancora non mi ero svegliato... 
Quindi mi unisco e mi ritiro anch'io...


----------



## VogaVenessian

VIOLA + OBO + VOGA: "mettendo la prua al vento".
Quindi siamo tutti d'accordo!

Ultima precisazione: scrive VIOLA" [...] Il vento spinge la barca che, per via dell'ancora, è costretta a girarsi di 180 gradi, per finire col vento di prua [...].

Chiara l'esposizione ma, per andare d'accordo CON LA FISICA, propongo la seguente versione: "Il vento spinge la barca che, per via dell'ancora, SI TIENE ALLINEATA col vento di prua".


----------



## violadaprile

Concordo, sempre che la barca prima fosse allineata col vento di prua.
Fatto che Obo inizialmente non diceva.
Ma al post 5 conferma dicendo:


> Come di solito era ancorata, distaccata dall'isola e ci era toccato di partire sull'ancora con la prua al vento."


Quindi la barca era ferma (ovviamente prua al vento) e non ha effettuato nessuna virata.
A questo punto però non mi spiego perché "partire sull'ancora".

Poi, però, boh ... i marinai siete voi


----------



## VogaVenessian

La barca all'ancora, con vela ammainata, non può che allinearsi, di prua, al vento.
Solo in tale condizione si procede, per regola di sicurezza, ad issare la vela che, data la direzione del vento (come notava OBO in #1#) non si gonfierà.
Arduo - concludo - trovare le parole giuste se non si conosce la cosa.


----------



## Blackman

Ragazzi, ma qualcuno di voi, a parte Voga mi pare, è mai stato DAVVERO su una barca a vela?

_Prua al vento_ è solo un modo di dire che ha poco di tecnico. Ha un gran successo in letteratura, ma non trova spazio nella terminologia velica.

Obolensky, la tua domanda iniziale è precisa, ma necessita di un approfondimento. Ogni termine in barca ha un senso e uno solo, perché quando gridato deve essere compreso in maniera univoca. Se ti capitasse di andare in barca, specialmente in una competizione o con vento forte, il capitano o lo skipper ti apparirebbero dei mostri senza cuore, costantemente dediti a distruggere la tua tranquilla giornata di vela. Il termine che cerchi non esiste, almeno non se ti riferisci a un'andatura. Quella è un'area nella quale la barca non può veleggiare, non è una condizione che si ricerca, piuttosto una nella quale ci si ritrova. Però nella manovra di recupero di un uomo in mare esiste l'ordine _vele in bando_, cioè mollare le vele, e la barca, accuratamente posizionata e mantenuta, tenderà a mantenersi per qualche secondo sventata e con la prua in direzione 0° rispetto al vento.



Obolensky said:


> "Ammainavo le vele; gettavo l'ancora prima che la barca si arenasse; si rallentava la rotta e girava sull'ancoraggio mettendo la prua al/in [?] vento. Mi era sembrato che il mare fosse furioso di aver perso una preda."



Come dicevo, questa espressione è puramente letteraria. Una barca ancorata va naturalmente con la prua nella direzione dalla quale proviene il vento.



Obolensky said:


> "All'improvviso è cominciato un vento fortissimo. L'azzurro di prima si era fatto scuro. Il mare si era svegliato di scatto; le onde si alzavano colle bianche creste di spuma. Dall'orizzonte avanzavano grosse nuvole nere portando vele di pioggia. Ad un tratto il tempo era peggiorato.
> Dovevamo andar via in barca a vela dalla cala dell'isola. Come di solito era ancorata, distaccata dall'isola e ci era toccato di partire sull'ancora con la prua al vento."



Qui ha più senso, anche se un pleonasmo per qualsiasi marinaio: _partire sull'ancora _significa effettuare le manovre _prima_ di tirare l'ancora, in modo che quando la si tirerà si avrà già il controllo della barca. Ha senso perché in condizioni ideali si parte _dopo_ aver tirato l'ancora e la barca non starà mai con la prua al vento.


----------

